# Hornets get the #1 pick in the NBA Draft



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anthony Davis is New Orleans. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is there a redirect from the NBA Forum on this one?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/2012/news/05/30/draft-lottery.ap/index.html#?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Anthony Davis reacts to NBA lottery*



> LEXINGTON, Ky. -- Kentucky bought a billboard promoting Anthony Davis outside of New Orleans Arena prior to the SEC tournament in March.
> 
> The purpose was to sell Davis, and the Wildcats, to New Orleans in preparation for the Final Four at the Superdome next door to the New Orleans Hornets' home.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2012/st...avis-welcomes-chance-play-new-orleans-hornets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Winning NBA lottery could accelerate New Orleans Hornets' rebirth*



> The winning numbers were 4-9-6-7. That combination of Ping Pong balls that popped out of a machine in room near a New York television studio more than one hour before the results were revealed to a national viewing audience could possibly accelerate the reversal of on-court fortunes for New Orleans’ professional basketball team.
> 
> The Hornets, defying an 86.3 percent chance against success, won the NBA lottery Wednesday night, jumping past three less fortunate teams to earn the right to the first overall pick in the June 28 draft.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/05/winning_nba_lottery_could_acce.html#incart_river


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I still somehow don't feel good about this. There's still this sneaking suspicion in the back of my mind that they will amnesty Okafor only to hand out an awful Peja Stojakovic-type contract to a middling, over-the-hill player.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And to think, quite a few Hornets fans cried about losing that coin flip to the Cavs.



> The Cavs and Hornets actually tied for the third-worst record in the league last season at 21-45, and the Cavs won a coin flip after the season to break that tie. *Had they lost the coin flip -- or won one more game to drop behind New Orleans -- they'd have owned the combination that won the lottery on Wednesday.*
> 
> "Oh, so close," said Cavs vice chairman Jeff Cohen, who was in the room for the drawing as he was last year.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2012/05/inside_the_nba_draft_lottery_s.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't think about that. The Cavs had a chance to duplicate the Orlando Magic's feat of winning the lottery in back-to-back years. Glad that coin flipped the other way. I wonder if it bounced high when it landed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.slamonline.com/online/the-magazine/2012/06/anthony-davis-is-coming-soon/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/d...s_win_draft_lottery.nba/?cid=nba_12_twitter_L


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19rHE-zfqqU


----------

